# Verstärker selber bauen



## Kokopalme (2. Dezember 2010)

*Verstärker selber bauen*

Hi,

für meine Physik Facharbeit muss ich einen Verstärker bauen (und ein Detektor Radio). Das Radio ist kein Prolem, nur beim Verstärker komm ich grad nicht weiter. 

Kennt ihr irgendeinen guten Schaltplan für Vollverstärker? Am besten direkt ne Anleitung dazu. 

Kriterien gibt es nur wenige:

- ich kann keine Platinen ätzen
- möglichst günstig aber trotzdem angenehmer klang, da ich ihn nach der Facharbeit gerne weiternutzen möchte
- es sollte ein 2.0 oder 2.1 Verstärker sein, also hauptsache Stereo.
- 1 Eingang, wobei mehrere natürlich besser wären.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## TAZ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

Such dir einfach unter elv.de was passendes heraus und zieh dir den bauplan runter (steht meist als pdf zum Download bereit)...dann kannste den auch nachbauen....


----------



## Kokopalme (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

hab da jetzt mal geschaut. Sieht ganz interessant aus. Ich suche trotzdem noch weiter. Wenn jemand noch nen Tipp hat, bitte posten.


lg
Christian


----------



## _Hendi_ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

Hi, der Kerl hat auf seiner Seite auch ein paar Verstärker: Knolles Elektronik Basteln Page
Kannst dich ja da mal umschauen unter "Projekten". Habe den 2x20W damals für meiner Schwester mal nachgebaut und er klingt eig ganz gut aber du solltest natürlich nicht zu viel erwarten


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

naja alt zu schwer ist das ja nicht.. wenn du guten klang willst solltest du bei den transistoren, elcos usw nur nicht das billigste nehmen.


----------



## Murxwitz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

symasym [SymAsym-Wiki]
den kann ich noch empfehlen
bin grad selbst dabei ihn zu bauen lässt sich leicht auf lochraster aufbauen und es gibt auch eine schablone zum ätzen
soll 2x100W haben was ausreichen sollte


----------



## Kokopalme (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

Danke nochmal für die Links. 
@ Murxwitz

Der ist leider für nen Anfänger wie mich ein bisschen überdimensioniert. Und er ist nur Mono. Trotzdem Danke!

@_Hendi_

Der Lik gefälllt mir sehr gut. Ich denke den wed ich aufbauen.

lg

christian


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

2x LM3886 mit Schaltung aus dem Datenblatt + Symmetrisches Netzteil mit 2x 8200 oder 10000µF Siebung.

AUFBAU AUF EIGENE GEFAHR!


----------



## Murxwitz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Links.
> @ Murxwitz
> 
> Der ist leider für nen Anfänger wie mich ein bisschen überdimensioniert. Und er ist nur Mono. Trotzdem Danke!
> ...



bisschen überdimensioniert evtl schon
aber wegen mono: 2mal mono ergibt auch stereo


----------



## Altair7 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

hätte irgend wo noch einen Schaltplan für nen 10W Verstärker rumfliegen.
Damals im FPA in der FOS geplant und gelötet worden.  Is aber schon etwas aufwendiger gewesen als der plan oben^^
haben aber auch einen guten klang. Mit etwas Pfriemelarbeit beckommt man den auch auf ne 4cm x 4cm Lochrasterplatine. Eingänge sind erweiterbar. Stereo.
wenn noch Bedarf besteht, kann ich mal schaun, ob ich ihn noch finde. (Plan)
auf die IC´s würde ich Kühlkörper aus nem uralt Mainboard ranschrauben.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Verstärker selber bauen*

Kannst dir natürlich auch nen Röhrenamp selber basteln.


----------

